# Indian (Nativos/Indigenos) Political Awakening stirs Latin America



## CougarKing (1 Nov 2009)

Reminds one of Canada's own First Nations.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20091101/ap_on_re_la_am_ca/lt_indians_arise




> JESUS DE MACHACA, Bolivia – In Ecuador, the Shuar are blocking highways to defend their hunting grounds. In Chile, the Mapuche are occupying ranches to pressure for land, schools and clinics. In Bolivia, a new constitution gives the country's 36 indigenous peoples the right to self-rule.
> 
> *All over Latin America, and especially in the Andes, a political awakening is emboldening Indians who have lived mostly as second-class citizens since the Spanish conquest.*
> Much of it is the result of better education and communication, especially as the Internet allows native leaders in far-flung villages to share ideas and strategies across international boundaries.
> ...


----------

